# Windows 10 - Clipboard [Copy/Paste] Issue~! Please Read



## elmasmalo1 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've actually never noticed this problem until recently I've started to work with both architectures (x86 & x64) due to programming reasons.

I've noticed that whenever I use a program that is x86 the Copy/Paste functionality doesn't works I mean, nothing works, CTRL +C / CTRL +V does nothing and the right click feature doesn't helps neither... whenever I copy something is like the CTRL +C would act as a clipboard "resetter" and CTRL + V pastes a null character AKA nothingness.

now whenever I use a x64 of that same program, it works everything just fine!

What could be the issue here?


```
Host Name:                 DESKTOP-OTJ5OQ7
OS Name:                   Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
OS Version:                10.0.10240 N/A Build 10240
OS Manufacturer:           Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration:          Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type:             Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner:          AxDSan
Registered Organization:   
Product ID:                00330-80000-00000-AA529
Original Install Date:     7/31/2015, 11:34:22 PM
System Boot Time:          8/13/2015, 3:03:13 PM
System Manufacturer:       MSI
System Model:              MS-7721
System Type:               x64-based PC
Processor(s):              1 Processor(s) Installed.
                           [01]: AMD64 Family 21 Model 19 Stepping 1 AuthenticAMD ~3900 Mhz
BIOS Version:              American Megatrends Inc. V11.1, 5/2/2013
Windows Directory:         C:\Windows
System Directory:          C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device:               \Device\HarddiskVolume2
System Locale:             en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale:              en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone:                 (UTC-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory:     8,146 MB
Available Physical Memory: 5,151 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size:  9,426 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 5,420 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use:    4,006 MB
Page File Location(s):     C:\pagefile.sys
Domain:                    WORKGROUP
Logon Server:              \\DESKTOP-OTJ5OQ7
Hotfix(s):                 6 Hotfix(s) Installed.
                           [01]: KB3074678
                           [02]: KB3074683
                           [03]: KB3074686
                           [04]: KB3081424
                           [05]: KB3081436
                           [06]: KB3087916
Network Card(s):           3 NIC(s) Installed.
                           
[NETWORK DETAILS DELETED FOR PRIVACY ISSUES]

Hyper-V Requirements:      VM Monitor Mode Extensions: Yes
                           Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: Yes
                           Second Level Address Translation: Yes
                           Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes
```


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

did you select what you want to copy /paste ?
it works as usual


----------



## elmasmalo1 (Jul 17, 2009)

roodap said:


> did you select what you want to copy /paste ?
> it works as usual


Yeah and that doesn't has to do with anything of what I said, I do select everything as usual, Like... I'm not a person who is starting to work on computers. :banghead:

This problem is driving me nuts already.

But I'm trying to follow up on what could be the root of the problem, my guessing is that there is something that has to do with the keyboard drivers... some backward compatibility issue with x64/x86 programs, that prevents my keyboard to work with those architectures.

When I go over and install another driver software, seems that could solve it, but I get BSOD screens or for example when the computer is restarting, and I quickly go over the programs that are giving me the trouble and I copy and paste something whenever I couldn't do it before, it does copy and paste... however after a while it stops working... I don't really know whats going on, apparently either it's the drivers, or something in my computer preventing this to happen, I've never had this troublesome issue before~! :banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

First step: Does it work in Safe Mode? Also in your Profile, only XPSP3 shows. Please update as it could be important to this thread.


----------



## elmasmalo1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Corday said:


> First step: Does it work in Safe Mode? Also in your Profile, only XPSP3 shows. Please update as it could be important to this thread.


Updated* sorry for the misleading information on my profile, it was quite outdated, it's fixed now...

For the tests.. I haven't done any tests under Safe Mode, actually it never came to mind to actually test it under Safe Mode... in such case I will do so now and provide with the results.


----------



## elmasmalo1 (Jul 17, 2009)

elmasmalo1 said:


> Updated* sorry for the misleading information on my profile, it was quite outdated, it's fixed now...
> 
> For the tests.. I haven't done any tests under Safe Mode, actually it never came to mind to actually test it under Safe Mode... in such case I will do so now and provide with the results.



*EDIT*

Confirmed, Works like a charm under Safe Mode.

Both x86/x64 (x86 being the offending one) Environment Copy and Paste functionalities seems to work as usual, nothing out of place, it's like magic.

Now I would like to apply that magic permanently and without running on Safe Mode, what could we do about it? 

Appreciated,
elmasmalo1


----------



## elmasmalo1 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Edit2*

After Approx. 15-20 minutes working randomly on the system on Safe Mode, I went ahead and opened again the programs that were working and once again they started to behave as the same as before... Copy & Paste not working... apparently it is something that takes some time to load... Maybe Safe Mode was causing a delay on that particular thing/issue?


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

I would check available memory after loading the application if it does not want to work in normal mode.
particularly when it does not work as expected. the delay can be due to memory running low.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Which program has the problem in X86?


----------



## elmasmalo1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Corday said:


> Which program has the problem in X86?


Well, seems that it only happens with few selected x86 programs, those are these in this picture:

http://i.imgur.com/weKKpC6.png

I have tested those that are PE32 Net and they work good, copy and paste works, even if it is something as minuscule as copying text from a textbox and pasting it over again... Something in which the offending programs can't do.

Obfuscate came from this source: Obfuscate

On rare conditions one x86 might work and the other not... for example these two:

http://i.imgur.com/RXPBryW.png

The left one works and the right one doesn't... Don't know why.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it all picture formats or only .png /


----------



## elmasmalo1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Corday said:


> Is it all picture formats or only .png /


I'm sorry I don't follow, The screenshot I posted were only meant to show which programs I'm having problems with, those programs in the screenshot are the ones I'm having problems copying and pasting whenever I try to work in them.

Also the copy and paste issue happens whenever I try to copy and paste text/data in any of the programs that I have shown already.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

MSCONFIG: Something there is interfering. Try isolating by trial and error. Whole problem might be Windows10 and need MS fix.


----------



## elmasmalo1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Corday said:


> MSCONFIG: Something there is interfering. Try isolating by trial and error. Whole problem might be Windows10 and need MS fix.


Darn, I think so too, I was hoping for a MS Update but so far they haven't fixed it or they still don't know about the issue... I will isolate the startup entry, and also services which are not from Microsoft and see which one is the culprit.


----------

